# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Rose Window plans

## flynnsart

HI, I am looking for some plans on how to build a Rose Window similar to the one in this post  http://www.woodworkforums.com.au/sho...ht=rose+window  
Has anyone here built one? 
Donna

----------

